# uitvallende mist (Frans)



## prinver

Hello,

Kan iemand mij zeggen hoe men "uitvallende mist" vertaalt in het Frans ?
Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## matakoweg

geen idee, ik ken het hele begrip "uitvallende mist" niet.


----------



## Sjonger

Ik heb ook nooit gehoord van uitvallende mist. Bedoelt Prinver misschien 'invallende mist'? Is wel wat ongebruikelijk, maar analoog aan (plotseling) 'invallende duisternis' zou ik me er iets bij voor kunnen stellen. 
Aan de andere kant lijkt 'uitvallende' ook weer iets heel anders dan 'invallend'.


----------



## petoe

Komt deze soort mist misschien hier ergens voor http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mist?
Dan kun je eventueel eens met de Franse Wikipedia vergelijken, daar worden deze soorten ook uitgelegd.


----------



## BrMo

Klinkt als mist die zo zwaar is / zoveel waterdamp bevat dat je er nat van wordt als je er door wandelt, mist die bijna motregen is.

Maar "uitvallende mist" lijkt me een vrij zeldzame uitdrukking.


----------



## Chimel

Als Franstalige kan ik inderdaad moeilijk met een poging tot vertaling komen als de betekenis ook voor jullie niet duidelijk is...


----------



## marrish

Een van de regels om hier te posten is de context mee te delen waardoor de uitdrukking haar volle betekenis krijgt. Nu niemand weet wat ermee gedaan moet worden blijkt deze regel heel belangrijk.


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, met een woord als 'mist' lijk je een belangrijk stuk context aan te geven. En 'invallend duister/licht/ zonlicht' is mij wel bekend. Dus denk ik dat die persoon iets bedoelt als 'opkomende mist'. Nu, meneer/ mevrouw P zou gewoon beter van zich laten horen... 

Nu, ik dacht even: als die persoon voor een Frans woord de vertaling 'uitvallen' heeft gevonden, dan is het misschien mogelijk dat terug te vinden. Zo vind ik _renoncer _bij _uitvallen_. Maar ik dacht dan aan _reculer_, wijken: de mist die wijkt bijvoorbeeld. Tja, Mr/ Ms P, where are you?


----------



## bibibiben

Als met _uitvallende mist_ naar mist wordt verwezen die de neiging heeft als fijne regendruppeltjes neer te vallen, dan is misschien _brouillard précipitant_ een vertaling? Weinig treffers op Google, maar dat geeft _uitvallende mist_ ook ...


----------

